# FORD 6.7 PSD dpf/def/ egr delete / straight piped and tuuuuunnnneedddd!!!



## CaptainJMB

Made 520 rwhp @ 1018 ft lbs on hottest tune. 

Sounds absolutely awesome - its not droning in the cab at all. I've got 83k on the truck and decided to make a go of it. 

H&S mini maxx
Banks ram air
Mbrp 5" open, from down pipe back
H&s egr delete

2nd best thing I've done other than buying the truck. Oh, and no more DEF!!!


----------



## HOO'S NEXT

Sweeeeeet! My 6.4 is a beast with all that done to it, I can only imagine the 6.7. Where did you get it on the dino? Those are some sick numbers, congrats on the set up. :cheers:


----------



## fishnfool

CaptainJMB said:


> Made 520 rwhp @ 1018 ft lbs on hottest tune.
> 
> Sounds absolutely awesome - its not droning in the cab at all. I've got 83k on the truck and decided to make a go of it.
> 
> H&S mini maxx
> Banks ram air
> Mbrp 5" open, from down pipe back
> H&s egr delete
> 
> 2nd best thing I've done other than buying the truck. Oh, and no more DEF!!!


Thats great! I haven't heard of many making over 500 with 6.7 and just a tune yet. Good stuff! I wouldn't go any further with it until they figure out the bottom end - everyone that has gone with new turbos, etc that I know of has broken a rod. They seem to be holding up well just tuned.


----------



## BATWING

AWESOME !!! I did my 6.4 a few months ago and love it! Welcome to the brotherhood of the fire breathing dragons.


----------



## ReelWork

Just got a quote for doing pretty much the exact same setup - only difference was AFE air box not the banks. Impressive numbers, that's a solid 150-175 HP gain at the rear wheels over base. Did you do a pre-tune dyno run? Most people seem to report stock @ around 350 RWHP (+/-) on the dyno. 

Have heard 3-7 MPG gains can be expected, obviously depending on your right foot. Curious to see what results you're going to see - please keep us posted. 


I'm considering just sort of piecing it together, starting with the biggest purchase - the H&S Mini Max...


----------



## DSL_PWR

Just be careful. You don't want this to happen.

Seems to be presenting itself with increased power. Keep it under 550 hp for sure.


----------



## Gilbert

dang.........


----------



## BATWING

LOL!! I am not running the Hot D a m n tune unless provoked.


----------



## goodwood

always on hot **** unless im towing.


----------



## DSL_PWR

The 6.4L *will* hold the hot d a m n tune without issues but as you can see the 6.7L will not as of now. Still investigating the root cause.


----------



## goodwood

i dont completely understand the new emissions system with the def/urea but if i had a scorpion id only care to stop the regen process and shut down the egr since power and fuel mileage are already there.

im getting 2 mpg better during 50/50 city/hwy driving with mini max and 5 inch dp back on my 64. i think ill see just a little more with a cai. i didnt jump on one since i had a few leftover from the bulk purchase of factory filters from dieselfiltersonline. that and i heard factory air cleaners can support a lot of power before the sensor gets sucked in.


----------



## El Carnicero

Trey Im thinking bout doing a lil somethin to mine already. It pulls my lil boat like it aint even there!


----------



## offshorefanatic

I run my 6.4 on the hot **** tune. Loved seeing the look on that trans am when I blew his doors off up to 110 the other night on the way home.


----------



## CaptainJMB

Baseline dyno was 337 hp 7 ish torque

After driving it all day today 
Convertibles HATE me.
It rolls smoke if you tell it to......top 3 I've ever seen ( not proud of this one but it is a diesel)
Egts are almost freakishly accurate. I mean - I never realized how hot it actually got and knowing what I know about a diesel, it'll keep you inline if you monitor your egt's at all.
I will be adding a muffler

If you leave it on mild - you really don't have to pay AS close attention to truck parameters and if your impressed by stock performance, even 50hp is impressive. 

Mpg has gone thru the roof. Dead serious - my "instant" gauge is staying over 20 driving like a sane man


----------



## CaptainJMB

I am curious though - my egt's have defueled me once and so did boost psi. I wasn't in it for even 1/4 mile. 
I'm going to look into this one further too


----------



## DSL_PWR

El Carnicero said:


> Trey Im thinking bout doing a lil somethin to mine already. It pulls my lil boat like it aint even there!


Well let me know if you need help.



CaptainJMB said:


> I am curious though - my egt's have defueled me once and so did boost psi. I wasn't in it for even 1/4 mile.
> I'm going to look into this one further too


Might go into settings and see how the defuel is set up. It will ramp things down if it setup to do so.


----------



## fishinfool

captain JMB, if you dont mind, what did everything cost you. been looking to do something to my 6.4 to get rid of the dpf now that my warrenty is gone.


----------



## CaptainJMB

I've got 1632 in tuner, exhaust , egr kit
Intake was from banks - paid too much - 340
Had to......but $120 for a exhaust tip


----------



## El Carnicero

DSL_PWR said:


> Well let me know if you need help.
> 
> Might go into settings and see how the defuel is set up. It will ramp things down if it setup to do so.


Helll it might be a while, I move slow over here. I still got the dpf delete tuner and kn cold air from the 6.4 and the superchips tuner from my 6.0 in the garage I need to sell off.lol.


----------



## FishOnOne

DSL_PWR said:


> Just be careful. You don't want this to happen.
> 
> Seems to be presenting itself with increased power. Keep it under 550 hp for sure.


I'm assuming the piston failed first and then a catastrophic failure thereafter.

I believe the piston can failure due to rpm's reving too high.


----------



## offshorefanatic

fishinfool said:


> captain JMB, if you dont mind, what did everything cost you. been looking to do something to my 6.4 to get rid of the dpf now that my warrenty is gone.


Go to delete pro.com its about 1100 shipped.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DSL_PWR

fishinfool said:


> captain JMB, if you dont mind, what did everything cost you. been looking to do something to my 6.4 to get rid of the dpf now that my warrenty is gone.


Call Nate at Performance Truck Products (281) 516-4644

He can get you going.


----------



## BATWING

DSL_PWR said:


> Call Nate at Performance Truck Products (281) 516-4644
> 
> He can get you going.


x2

Or Eric. They are great with pricing and install. I did not need the frustration and let them do it.


----------



## kweber

over-fueling can/will kill a diesel.
been there, done it.
900cu/in. Caterpiller.
you gotta keep the EGT's down.
hard to do when pulling a load up a long hill and you push that pedal just a little too far for too long.


----------



## Reloder28

FishOnOne said:


> I'm assuming the piston failed first and then a catastrophic failure thereafter.
> 
> I believe the piston can failure due to rpm's reving too high.


These FoMoCo diesel definitely have reserve power to be tapped but they are designed for towing, not drag racing.


----------



## leadhead10

Deleted my 6.7 over 3 weeks ago and couldnt be happier! About the same modifications as the Capt. Mini Maxx, EGR Delete, 5" Straight pipe MBRP Downpipe back Stainless, 6x18 MBRP Tip. Like he said it sounds awesome and runs great! My truck has a 7" lift and 37" tires and on HOT I have seen a 3-4 mpg increase on the highway at 75mph. Lastly I run my truck on the HOT tune all the time other than when Im towing and then MILD seems to do just fine.


----------



## El Carnicero

Any new updates on this subject Capt?


----------



## CaptainJMB

None to speak of, I've swapped the intake out to an S&P instead of banks.....I did add water/meth injection to cool EGT's down ( when towing really heavy) and with everything said and done I'm pushing 23-24 ish mpg. 

My only update is that I regret not doing this the day I got it. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CaptainJMB

And PTP is the chit when it comes to buying truck stuff, 

I bought it all from them and did it all myself - it was all a breeze. If anyone wants any help just let me know and PM me - I actually enjoy watching them wake up! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

CaptainJMB said:


> And PTP is the chit when it comes to buying truck stuff,
> 
> I bought it all from them and did it all myself - it was all a breeze. If anyone wants any help just let me know and PM me - I actually enjoy watching them wake up!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


PTP is one of the best places around. Fast shipping and great customer service.


----------



## ReelWork

Thanks (not really). I want to delete the EGR and DPF so bad however only have 37k miles on a truck with a 100k mile warranty. :headknock

Think I will still wait a while longer... Ugh!

Ironically the ONLY problem I've had was with the DPF sending unit - actually the sensor inside the sending unit. This is/was a known issue on the early 2011 models (which I have) and was replaced a few weeks ago. Tripped a CEL however the code would only show up when plugged in with an OBD code reader since it was a subsystem to the ECM. That said, replaced in a day and seems to run better now than it did before.

*Little something I learned along the way - if you hold the down arrow on the lefthand side for ~5 seconds, it will put the information center screen into diagnostic mode. Believe this only works if you have the LCD information center display. Some CEL codes will show up here however there are so many subsystems it may not...*


----------



## DSL_PWR

I am getting ready to tune mine. Just doing it to kill the regen and def fill ups.


----------



## CaptainJMB

I'd do it. But don't delete the egr, just block it. 

It takes 10 minutes to do! Don't do a big exhaust - do the slip in dpf delete, rob one of your temp sensors out of DPF unit to read EGT's and roll from there. 

If you need warranty work, put it back to stock and the 5 dealers I called all said " personally, we don't care - if it's not a DIRECT relation...... I'm all for it" 

I did mine still in warranty and wished I'd done it sooner. 

PM me and I'll give you the "mod friendly" dealers - I'm not gonna put that on the street tho


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CaptainJMB

The engineering mode on your screen is neat to see what units it reads in etc. 
mine always throws 2 OBD codes because the h&s is always plugged in to it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CaptainJMB

ALSO*** don't buy the black max either. It's on back order forever ( being discontinued at some point soon) and they're going to have a good, bigger display that's touch screen....supposedly. But I wanted the big screen and got the mini instead. I will be selling my mini as soon as they come out with that. 

The suction cup windshield mount b l o w s. you can buy the dash molded piece and adapter - or, what I did - bully dog uses the same "box" for they're watchdog deal. I bought they're A pillar mount with an empty spot for round gauge. I put an oil pressure gauge there since the mini doesn't monitor oil pressure. Call it over kill, I just like seeing oil pressure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DSL_PWR

CaptainJMB said:


> But don't delete the egr, just block it.


Why do you say this, just curious?


----------



## CaptainJMB

If your concerned with warranty - that way if you go back to stock it's an easy 10 minute fix vs a several hour process. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CaptainJMB

I mean, I'm all 110% in for deleting it - that's just my recommendation for someone with 60k of warranty left like reel work. 

2 block off plates, 4 bolts and a sensor.....and your golden, pony boy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ReelWork

CaptainJMB said:


> I will be selling my mini as soon as they come out with that.


Can I call "dibs!" on that Mini-Maxx?


----------



## CaptainJMB

Yep..... I was actually gonna PM you and see if you wanted it. 

I promise, I won't keep it like the amp I was gonna sell you either


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## El Carnicero

CaptainJMB said:


> Yep..... I was actually gonna PM you and see if you wanted it.
> 
> I promise, I won't keep it like the amp I was gonna sell you either
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Ha!!!


----------



## CaptainJMB

Lol - I don't have a need for another $1k tuner - I'm always in need of another amp!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ReelWork

CaptainJMB said:


> Yep..... I was actually gonna PM you and see if you wanted it.
> 
> I promise, I won't keep it like the amp I was gonna sell you either


Yeah, thought about busting your chops on that one...


----------



## FishOnOne

A word of caution to the guys thinking of throwing their warrenty out the door for a tune and deletes.

There's a guy on Ford Truck Enthusiasts (FTE) that just had his 6.7 engine replaced under Ford's ESP warrenty, the bill was a big $23k big ones!

In addition if your trucks CP4 HPFP takes a dump that repair bill will be ~12k big ones.

I would think twice before ditching the warrenty on these 6.7 Powerstrokes! My advice is the money to be spent on a tune and deletes would be better spent on Fords ESP extended warrenty.


----------



## CaptainJMB

Fords not warranty-ing high pressure fuel pumps anyway. They'll call it negligence of fuel system maintenance - even with ford ESP.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ReelWork

I saw the FTE thread and quite frankly I don't care about a single guy on FTE. I do care about a large number of F250 6.7 owners having a high rate of specific part failure (like what happened to his or to the widespread HPOP and injector failures of the 6.0) and then I would be concerned. 

Gotta love the internet where the useful availability of information compounds paranoia exponentially. 

Something happens, then it happens.. Drive it and enjoy it!


----------



## sotexhookset

Has anyone else installed and then pulled the hot dam tune because of to much smoke? I ran it a couple years back and there was no way around it blowing coal even with very standard driving/take offs. Has the hot dam tune changed/updated in the last year or so at all concerning this? I like mine to blow it out but only when I know it's going to and it should.


----------



## FishOnOne

CaptainJMB said:


> Fords not warranty-ing high pressure fuel pumps anyway. They'll call it negligence of fuel system maintenance - even with ford ESP.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Not exactly right... Ford has covered some under warrenty and hung the owner for the cost as well.

My point here is why give Ford an out for warrenty coverage.


----------



## goodwood

drain water separator every month and change filters every 10k. add some cetane boost to your fuel system and it should be in good shape for a long time. if you want to go one up, get an airdog. 

In most cases ford will not replace the fuel system under warranty. dodge nor chevy will either.


----------



## CaptainJMB

The hot **** isn't available on 6.7. 

It'll still roll coal on "hot" but "hot" on a 6.7 is 175 hp vs hat **** was 300 on 6.4 and 6.0. 

Low boost fueling is turned WAY up and it'll still roll smoke, it's not a terribly bad thing, just shows enneficiency of fuel/boost PSI and isn't exactly good on injector life. 

For modding and making a hot rod diesel - the 6.4 is a better motor for building a beast. But with the goofy composite monkey wrench block the 6.7 is made of your
Limited on shear nastiness it'll take.

I'm good with that!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## goodwood

You set your lbf on 0-2 if you want less smoke. 3-5 for more fuel, power and smoke down in the low rpms. Btw rolling coal are for dodges lolol.


----------



## CaptainJMB

I keep mine on 2


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## goodwood

i used to rum my 6.4 on lbf 3. there was absolutely no lag but itll puff a little bit when i hit the go pedal at a stop sign. fuel mileage increase was ok over stock. reset lbf to 0. theres a tiny bit of lag but no smoke and even better mpgs. at wot it smokes a little bit but cleans up to a light haze.


----------

